# A view from the deer stand 2022. Post your



## Howard Roark (Oct 19, 2022)

Post your views here.

My first hunt this season thanks to a round of steroids and Z-pac.

Wildlife viewed.

Armadillo
Antler less deer 11


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 19, 2022)

Enjoy this thread, will be watching. OTG a couple weeks ago.


----------



## specialk (Oct 19, 2022)

as soon as i can get in mine a will take a pic...lol....hoping on Saturday morning....


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Oct 19, 2022)

Two days ago with the muzzleloader.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 19, 2022)

From last weekend.  Quadpod stand in some pines.  Lots of deer pass through here.  Thick except for the shooting lanes.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 19, 2022)

Second stand in some hardwoods.  New spot for me this year.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 19, 2022)

My hunting days are bout over. I am sure enjoying you are putting up these pictures!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Hoss (Oct 20, 2022)

Paymaster said:


> My hunting days are bout over. I am sure enjoying you are putting up these pictures!! Thanks for sharing!!



I’m thinking next year may be time to move to the ground.  Don’t feel near as comfortable climbing into that ladder stand, but I do love the view.


----------



## Howard Roark (Oct 20, 2022)

Madison County



Pro tip.

Never bend over in a ladder stand with your phone in your shirt pocket.

Giant spotted fawn, fawn, doe. 

Deer feeding in a food plot that is 95% dirt.


----------



## Howard Roark (Oct 21, 2022)

#3

7 antlerless


----------



## Howard Roark (Oct 22, 2022)

360 view this morning.


----------



## Buck70 (Oct 22, 2022)

Sweet


----------



## bear claw (Oct 22, 2022)

Took this pic about an hour before I killed a 10 from this stand last evening of bow season.


----------



## bear claw (Oct 22, 2022)

Hardwood flat I been hunting on this past week.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Howard Roark (Oct 22, 2022)

A change in wind forced me to the south side of the pond. Watched a spike feed for 30 minutes on whatever is planted there. The facing hillside is 75% white oaks.

A close inspection of photo #2 shows the morning stand. The band around the dark tree just behind the forked white tree is the orange ratchet strap on my ladder.

Photo 3 shows a night stalker in the area.

6 point
Spike


----------



## fatback (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Buck70 (Oct 22, 2022)

Love all of them


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Oct 22, 2022)

If you look close you will see a sorry looking one antlered forkhorn.


----------



## antharper (Oct 23, 2022)

A couple from opening morning ! I’m thinking I may spend a few hours here this fall ! Heard co


----------



## Howard Roark (Oct 25, 2022)

hunt #6

4 silent does.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## redd66 (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## dang (Oct 25, 2022)

A couple from bow season


----------



## Buck70 (Oct 25, 2022)

love 'em


----------



## Timberman (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Howard Roark (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Triple C (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Buck70 (Nov 14, 2022)

Love 'em


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2022)

View from my tree-climber.


----------



## Timberman (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 1, 2022)

A couple weeks ago


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 1, 2022)

OTG in Upson. Can you find the ole doe slipping by?


----------



## Buck70 (Dec 1, 2022)

nice


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Timberman (Dec 1, 2022)

Pushing my luck in a bedding thicket


----------



## Bear10 (Dec 5, 2022)

A couple spots......


----------



## oops1 (Dec 5, 2022)

Don’t recall if I saw any deer or not,this was enough.


----------



## Lilly001 (Dec 5, 2022)

Just a few from my box stands.


----------



## Buck70 (Dec 5, 2022)

I like them all.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 7, 2022)




----------

